# Angel Fish Setup



## PaulInKingston (Dec 4, 2005)

27 Gallon Glass Hex Tank 

Noticed this in my walmart flyer here in canada, comes with a wooden stand black or oak finish for $199.97 canadian. Would this setup be suitable for a pair of angel fish. Are there specific plants that would work due to the distance from the hood to the bottom seeing its a hex shape. Tanks.


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

27 gallon hex is perfect for a pair.As far as plants I have aponogeton.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> 27 gallon hex is perfect for a pair


 I agree, I have one pair in 23 hex and another in a 30 extra high. I have a plant I think is val.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Vals, swords, crypts, anubias, bolbitis, broadleaf stellata, sag, hygro are all suitable plants.


----------

